# Help! My female Panther Chameleon seems really ill



## Angie n John (May 28, 2011)

My female Panther Chaemelon (Babs) the other day she dug a hole and spent nearly all day in it. I had noticed for days before she was really active and kept going down towards the bottom of her viv. She didn't look particulary fat. She finally came out of her hole in the evening and after was really thirsty. She spent ages covering her hole in before she climbed back up to the top of her tree near the heat lamp. I fully expected to see her first batch of eggs in the hole later on but cant find anything. Since then she seems really thirsty all the time and just very lethargic and not interested in food. She hasnt attempted to dig another hole and doesnt appear to be hugely fat. Tonight she looked a bit dehydrated so we gave her a warm shower by placing her tree under the shower. She seemed to drink lots of the water. Im getting really worried about her...if she is the same tomo I will try and find a local reptile vet as I dont trust our regular vets as they dont know enough about reptiles. Any ideas what this could be? Surely if it were eggs and she wasnt happy with her first hole sh would of by now attempted to dig another. The day she came out of her hole she seemed quite brown but now she is back to a pale peach colour again. Sometimes with a few dark lines or even spots. Does this sound like she is gravid? She is just over 1 year old...we haven't mated her with our male so if she has eggs they wont be fertile.


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

i have no clue about chameleons. But i would say if your that worried get it to a Herp Vet ASAP


----------



## Angie n John (May 28, 2011)

I am going to see how she is in the morning. I dont know if its just us over reacting because we have never had a batch of egss yet so don't know how to expect her to be acting but if we are at all concerned tomo I will defo find one as local as possible and get her seen. Would be gutted if we lost her she is so sweet.


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

the best advice is the next time she starts to digging cover the front of the viv with a towel and do not disturb her until shes finish if she see's you she will stop digging and she will abandon laying any eggs.


----------



## Angie n John (May 28, 2011)

Thank you for the reply. We did that the day she dug her hole. We know not to disturb her. She had been in their for hours. We had the occasional peak as she was digging as all we could see was her bottom sticking out of a hole. Was really sweet bless her. We had a peak every few hours when we went to give her viv a light misting of water...we did this from the top of the viv where she couldnt see us through the branches of her tree. When she finally emerged early evening and spent ages filling her hole back in we honestly thought she must have laid eggs but we cant find any. Its been since then she has been off her food and wanting to drink all the time and seems to have no energy. The shower we gave her last night has really helped though. Her eyes are nice and bulgy again and that thing on top of her head that can look sunken in when they get dehydrated is again back to normal. Just now she is still very quiet. Today she is showing more of her brown colours and is starting to look rounder. Maybe the hole the other day was a practice run. I am regularly spraying her with warm water which she keeps licking off. I have ordered some repto boost online to put in some drinking water to help her calcium levels and give her some energy as she doesnt want to eat. Hoping that will be here by tomo. None off of our local pet shops sell it unfortunately. They do the regular powders you sprinkle on the food but none of the ones you can put into water to feed them with a pipette.

I appreciate the answers everyone


----------

